# do you need some  EXTRA MONEY for the holidays



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 15, 2018)

are you looking to earn some extra $$$$ cash $$$$ for the holiday season...... i am looking to add some higher - end tank bicycle  to my collection....  PM ME HEAR if you are interested in selling something.....  tank bike,s only 1935 - 1956 in nice original complete condition please .... no restorer bike,s or projects thank you...  i am in ca, 92262  (  DO NOT POST HEAR  PM ME  ) please....   will consider anything nice but looking for green & blue bike,s........  a lot of you have seen my bike,s  so you know what i am looking for....   price range  $5000 and down  depending on what kind of bike,s come my way will determine how long my fund,s  last..... thank you


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 16, 2018)

0 YA


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 16, 2018)

NICE COLLECTION!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 16, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> NICE COLLECTION!



wish they were mine but they,er not.....     like to have some like this


----------



## kreika (Nov 16, 2018)

No restored bikes or ones needing to be restored?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 17, 2018)

kreika said:


> No restored bikes or ones needing to be restored?



YA what he said


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 28, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> View attachment 909348
> 
> View attachment 909349
> 
> View attachment 909350



cash waiting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for the right bike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 1, 2018)

Holiday season is coming fast :eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 3, 2018)

tt


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 7, 2018)

tt


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 11, 2018)

tt


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 18, 2018)

tt


----------

